# pensacola beach. right now



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Got out here about 530. Set up and yakked out 6/0 with whole bluefish and then yakked out a piece of ray on my penn fierce 8000. Not as far but further then casting distance.

about 6:25 my fierce is going off. Took lots of line. After about 30 mins I landed a 7' sandbar. Big and healthy looking male. He worked me pretty good. 

Ill try and post the pic.

now waiting on 6/0 to go off


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats man! I wish you luck! Love these live reports!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ive caught a good amount of sharks on fierce, but this shark was a beast for that rod/reel. Only thing is its windy and chilly. Im about to go back to my infantry days and start spooning with my buddy.

lets hope a big one wants a bluefish!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah we were out last night and it got brutal cold in the wee hours of the night! And those sandbars certainly do fight! Dude we were fishing with last night got spooled by one! His knot held though and they pulled the line in by hand until they had enough line on the reel to fight him!


----------



## roosterinf (Oct 12, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Ive caught a good amount of sharks on fierce, but this shark was a beast for that rod/reel. Only thing is its windy and chilly. Im about to go back to my infantry days and start spooning with my buddy.
> 
> lets hope a big one wants a bluefish!


"No such thing as a *** in the field when it is cold out!" Is what my PSG told me during Desert Storm.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Ive caught a good amount of sharks on fierce, but this shark was a beast for that rod/reel. Only thing is its windy and chilly. Im about to go back to my infantry days and start spooning with my buddy.
> 
> lets hope a big one wants a bluefish!


bundle up, stay dry, dig a hole, insulate it with a tarp or blanket and get in it. only way to spend the nights right now. stripping down to your underwear to run baits is also a good idea. just don't forget the life jacket.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> bundle up, stay dry, dig a hole, insulate it with a tarp or blanket and get in it. only way to spend the nights right now. stripping down to your underwear to run baits is also a good idea. just don't forget the life jacket.


and then leave the hole for Nathan to fall in later:lol: Sounds like a good start Justin. LP and I wont be down to the beach until its past cold but Im hoping we skip on the spooning part!!!!
And if your gonna strip down to your undies to run bait don't wear your favorite cheetah thong. I wont make that mistake again:blink:
Good Luck tonight! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pic test


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job brah.... Dad make it out there?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah hes out here. Just waiting on bluefish to get nailed


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Healthy one is right. That's a stud! Way to go!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice shark man! Bet that was a hell of a fight!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah he fought really good. But I was on a fierce 8000. Which I believe is equivalent to about a 7500 to 8500.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Yeah he fought really good. But I was on a fierce 8000. Which I believe is equivalent to about a 7500 to 8500.


Fantastic! I have been wanting to get a spinning reel for sharks! Figured it would be a lot of fun!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

*spinning gear for sharks*



MoganMan said:


> Fantastic! I have been wanting to get a spinning reel for sharks! Figured it would be a lot of fun!


 I've been using a Penn 10500 SSV on a 9ft rod. It's a whole different feel. The 105 might be a bit overkill though, I just saw it and really had to have one lol


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

keperry1182 said:


> I've been using a Penn 10500 SSV on a 9ft rod. It's a whole different feel. The 105 might be a bit overkill though, I just saw it and really had to have one lol


Those are some BA spinners! Massive, but BA!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ive been debating getting a 10500. Found it foe $155. Cant beat that price for that reel.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Called it a night. We got that one sandbar and a bull red about 40+ inches. Spot where we go has producing big bull reds lately. Caught about 7 in last couple days. All about 40"+. 

Packed it in about 1145. Im still getting use to kayak. Kayaking im fine with, its the pitch black ocean that terrifies me. Its one of my biggest fears is being stranded or floating in the dark ocean. I kayaked both baits in daytime no problem, its the damn dark night. Ill have to get over this fear...and only one way. 

Its amazing how much larger shark you can catch by yakking bait out. Im use to casting my penn fierce and getting my largest at 5'4" or so. But tonight I yakked out my surf rod probably 100-150 id say and caught that big boy. Amazing in the quality of shark just a little further out.

no hits on the 6/0. I reeled it in and blue looked like it was eaten by piranhas. Just my luck, I drop it in a damn crab hole..

hey ugly...too late to pitch in my $1?? Jp. Ill pitch in next time


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

One more pic


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Good looking shark man. I always think thats pinfish when my bait looks like that. Never thought about crabs


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Pic test


Dude seriously that is such an impressive catch on an 8k Fierce. Nicely done man! I'm jealous!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Packed it in about 1145. Im still getting use to kayak. Kayaking im fine with, its the pitch black ocean that terrifies me. Its one of my biggest fears is being stranded or floating in the dark ocean. I kayaked both baits in daytime no problem, its the damn dark night. Ill have to get over this fear...and only one way.


Don't worry about it man, there's other people who suffer from that same fear when they start yakking at night. It absolutely terrified me the first couple times! Once you do it once or twice & get over that initial milestone of just doing it you won't have any problems! I promise! & nice job on that big sandbar.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Exactly. Thanks to Devinsdad, the first bait I ever yakked out was in pitch black in the shakiest of kayaks. I would've been just as stable in a whiskey barrel. The only thing that gets me is coming back to the beach at 1am in big surf. We have a bad habit of Sharking in yellow flags. The probability of biffing it is always there.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah. I did it at night for my first time ever last week. But there was a full moon so wasnt too bad. Last night ot was like kayaking blindfolded it was so dark. Well minus headlamp. I dont think im gonna get attacked. Its just a fear.

anyways, yeah it was a good fight on spinning reel. I was surprised I got him in at about 30-35 mins. He pulled a good amount of line and felt like I was reeling in oprah. Like I said, ive caught lots of sharks on this set up, but I knew he was big by how much line he took and the weight of him. Hes not gigantic, but a good size shark. My friends wife was shocked I caught him on my surf set setup when she returned and saw the pic.

He took a wing of a ray maybe 150 yards out or so.If you can get a surf set up and take it out. It was a lot of fun fighting him.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I feel you on the fear of night time yakking. I have yakked 3 times in my whole life once just over a month ago and then twice last Saturday. Still getting the hang of it and as soon as i hit some decent waves I'm like, HELL NO, WHERE THE SHORE. I NEED SAND UNDER MY FEET. I'm slowly getting used to it though.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol. I hear ya. I was on a yak for the first time sunday night. I went out 3 times. 3 am was scary to me. But if I want the big ones ill need to suck it up. I just need some wet weather bottoms, booties, etc.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't have a fear of going out at night, in fact I find it peaceful. Some nights are better than other's depending on the moon. The last night I went out, there were plenty of stars, but no moon. I always have my partner wear his headlamp to help me determine where "ground zero" is when deploying baits. I was so far out that after I made my drop, I couldn't tell where my partner was with all the other lights in the background. Long story short, I wound up having to yak an extra 75 yards west to east. Luckily my truck was in a position that I could turn on the headlights to determine where we were positioned on the beach on that next deployment. Every little trick helps on those really dark nights. BTW...Congrats on your fine catch!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah I always have my light and so does buddy. I haven't gotten lost or disoriented yet thank goodness. Ill eventually get over it and catch a shark and be right back in yak trying for another. Just have to get over that fear.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

anybody going tonight?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> anybody going tonight?


we are!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good luck guys. Bring a spinning reel and hold on!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

beeritself said:


> Exactly. Thanks to Devinsdad, the first bait I ever yakked out was in pitch black in the shakiest of kayaks. I would've been just as stable in a whiskey barrel. The only thing that gets me is coming back to the beach at 1am in big surf. We have a bad habit of Sharking in yellow flags. The probability of biffing it is always there.


try a night drop on a red flag 2 days prior to a tropical storm. :whistling:

great catch on the spinner. we thought we were going to run into you friday night/ sat morning.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

keperry1182 said:


> Good looking shark man. I always think thats pinfish when my bait looks like that. Never thought about crabs


i did a 400+yard drop yesterday with a bonito on a floating rig. instead of reeling the whole thing in and breaking off the weight i yakked out and retrieved the rig. when i pulled it up there was a dozen or so little remoras feasting on the bobo.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> try a night drop on a red flag 2 days prior to a tropical storm. :whistling:
> 
> great catch on the spinner. we thought we were going to run into you friday night/ sat morning.


We didnt stay too long friday. We left about 1130 or so. I am wanting to pull an overnighter sometime soon though


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



sharkwrangler said:


> I don't have a fear of going out at night, in fact I find it peaceful. Some nights are better than other's depending on the moon. The last night I went out, there were plenty of stars, but no moon. I always have my partner wear his headlamp to help me determine where "ground zero" is when deploying baits. I was so far out that after I made my drop, I couldn't tell where my partner was with all the other lights in the background. Long story short, I wound up having to yak an extra 75 yards west to east. Luckily my truck was in a position that I could turn on the headlights to determine where we were positioned on the beach on that next deployment. Every little trick helps on those really dark nights. BTW...Congrats on your fine catch!!! :thumbsup:


Try getting a Coleman led rechargeable lantern, just set it on a cooler before you yak the bait out. It's plenty bright to see it 300-400 yards out.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> We didnt stay too long friday. We left about 1130 or so. I am wanting to pull an overnighter sometime soon though


possibility of this week but next weekend for sure. i have a bone to pick with whatever crushed my 15lb tuna head and made my 130lb rod double over... all within 5 seconds or less


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting a Coleman led rechargeable lantern, just set it on a cooler before you yak the bait out. It's plenty bright to see it 300-400 yards out.


that, different colored glow sticks on the rods or have your buddy hold a spot light on the rod your running.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Havent had any issues....yet. I have a headlamp and so does my buddy or whoever is at rod. Other night we had 4 other rods out so was pretty easy to see where to come in at.

gonna try and go this weekend again hopefully


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> possibility of this week but next weekend for sure. i have a bone to pick with whatever crushed my 15lb tuna head and made my 130lb rod double over... all within 5 seconds or less


Keep in touch and let me know when. Ill need to pack more cold weather gear. Ill let my buddy know and maybe we can work something out.

still nothing on my 6/0. Im dying to hear it go off. Probably bring my spinning reel again


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

LP did y'all get anything after we left this morning.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> LP did y'all get anything after we left this morning.



McDonalds. 

saw you guys leave but wasn't sure what time it was then woke up to Matt and Nathans beach cart buzzing around 5am just before a wave came over the berm and swamped my bed... woke up Don and we picked it up. in the truck before the magic hour. we had a lot of runs though. 12/0 got broke off...again. just the one tiger.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


Problem with a buddy and a spot light is if they get distracted and start doing something else sometimes can't see the light.


----------

